# Breeders...Need your feedback



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

I spoke with the breeder of my puppy last night and she told me he,"Foster" weighed about 3lbs now....(He is 10 weeks old)

Just based on that, with breeding experience, about how much do you all think he will weigh as an adult?

Thank you for your feedback.









Mindi


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I spoke with the breeder of my puppy last night and she told me he,"Foster" weighed about 3lbs now....(He is 10 weeks old)
> 
> Just based on that, with breeding experience, about how much do you all think he will weigh as an adult?
> 
> ...



I don't really know, but if he weighs 3lbs now at 10 weeks he might be a big boy when full grown.
How much does the mom and dad weigh? I think you can usually determine by the size of the 
parents. Mia has stopped growing at 9 months and she's about 4.5 lbs now, but my boys are 
bigger like Mikey 11 lbs and Buddy at 5 months at 5 lbs. Did you ask the breeder how big she 
thinks Foster will be? She should probably have an idea.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it varies in different lines of maltese...the best way is to go by the way the parents and grandparents weigh. i know my malt pixel grew fast as a young pup but she slowed down real fast..others slowly grow through the growing process. cant really have a good estimate just by a weight


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The general rule is to double the weight at 12 weeks, but we've had discussions about this before and it seems every puppy grows at a different rate. As Dr. Jaimie said, the best way to tell is to look at his parents.

If he's 3 pounds at 10 weeks, though, it's probably safe to say Foster will probably be on the larger side.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

pixel was 3lb at 12 weeks...and she is still at 7mo under 5lbs my other malt, Parker was 2.2lbs at 12 weeks and is now at 3 yrs just under 7lbs....just to give u an idea how crazy it can be


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, it is crazy for sure.... ! Catcher was about 3 pounds at 12 weeks and he's about 7 pounds now.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> pixel was 3lb at 12 weeks...and she is still at 7mo under 5lbs my other malt, Parker was 2.2lbs at 12 weeks and is now at 3 yrs just under 7lbs....just to give u an idea how crazy it can be[/B]



While the 12 week rule gives some a place to start, it is also confusing to some, and there are people who pass up very nice dogs because they think they are going to be giants. What I look at is the body structure of the pups. I want to feel the bones and assess the body. Is that three pounds milk fat/baby fat? And, I want to look at the history in the lines.
Someone asked me last week what the adult weight of a pup would be, and I gave them an honest answer. I can tell you the size of the parents, the history of previous pups, but only God knows the adult size for sure.


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I guess I it OK to say that the breeder is Bonnie Palmer in the Palm Beach area. 
She said his parents are both 4 - 5 lbs. She also mentioned that her puppies normally "stop" growing around 10 months. And she thought Foster would be around the same weight....but I felt the same....that if he is this big now....he will be much larger than what I was looking for.

Mindi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Bonnie has the most beautiful pups, I would love to see a picture of your pup...


Andrea~


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Andrea..Promise I will post many pictures...I will get him in about 2 more weeks.

Mindi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hi Andrea..Promise I will post many pictures...I will get him in about 2 more weeks.
> 
> Mindi
> 
> ...

















Can't wait! I am sure he is gorgeous!









Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We have several people here with Bonnie pups. Maybe they will give you some info about their pups and the weight, etc.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw a Bonnie baby at a show over here & she was gorgeous.

Here is her pic[attachment=12381:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I saw a Bonnie baby at a show over here & she was gorgeous.
> 
> Here is her pic[attachment=12381:attachment][/B]


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank You so much for posting that picture...She is Beautiful !

Mindi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Thank You so much for posting that picture...She is Beautiful !
> 
> Mindi
> 
> ...



Your welcome







Looking forward to pics of your new baby


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I recently met a lady with two Maltese and one was from Bonnie. What a little doll! Bonnie's babies have extremely cute faces. This little girl was probably about 5 pounds.

Bonnie's an excellent breeder who knows her lines. If she says Foster will be 4-5 pounds, he probably will be.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy and Cosy are from Bonnie. Toy was 3.5 lbs at 3.5 months. She's now only about 4.5 lbs
and she's 4 yrs old! Bonnie's babies are bigger young but slow way down..at least that's what
I've seen on here and with mine. I think she means they grow in different ways up to 10 months.

They will body out sometimes later on around 10 months or so. Cosy stopped growing at about

8 months. Toy stopped about then too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Mindi,

Brit knows a great deal about Bonnie's dogs and I would be happy to trust her judgement in this matter. 

HOWEVER, if you do not feel that this puppy Bonnie has right now for you will be what you want him to be, tell Bonnie that! She has other puppies I am sure, and I know she wants everyone that gets a puppy from her to be happy with them.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo was exactly 2lbs at 8 weeks. he's 4.2lbs at 2-1/2 years. it's really hard to tell how big a dog will get.... it's all up to genetics, really. bonnie's dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> massimo was exactly 2lbs at 8 weeks. he's 4.2lbs at 2-1/2 years. it's really hard to tell how big a dog will get.... it's all up to genetics, really. bonnie's dogs are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first Malt, Rosebud, was 2 pounds at 8 weeks also. She ended up at 9 pounds and she wasn't overweight!

I think Bonnie's Malts are just so beautiful. I would say you are very lucky to be getting one!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

When I was looking for a little dog before I had my furkidz, I missed out on so many puppies that were bigger when younger but very healthy and ended up smaller than my first three furkidz. I have learned to go by personality, health, adorable in my eyes, and by the parents and grandparents to get a guestimate of adult size without worrying so much about the size at a certain age.

My fourth furkid stayed tiny and was always small. Lexi is from Susie Pham (Chalet de Maltese) with a lot of Risque in her pedigree. Both her parents were 4 lbs and she is 3.4 lbs at 1 year and 3 months of age. I am thinking she is full grown since she stopped growing at age 8 months and did most of her growing the first 6 months when she was 3 lbs. 

Skeeter was only 1.5 lbs at 11.5 weeks and was smaller than my Lexi was at 12 weeks. He grew to 2 years of age and is now close to 7 lbs. He was expected to be Lexi's size but he grew close to the size of his parents. He is still an adorable small Maltese and a cobby body at 7 lbs will look smaller than a Maltese with long legs and finer bones. He is actually a little smaller in size than Sassy since Sassy has such feminine delicate fine bones. She is definitely my little girl loving to wear bows and has that Sassy personality. 

Sassy was bigger than Skeeter at 12 weeks. She was only 2 lbs at 12 weeks but tripled her adult weight and is a trim 6 lbs. 

I passed up an adorable little puppy that was big at 12 weeks but never grew past 4.8 lbs. She did most of all her growing the first 5 months. I loved her personality and her very cute face also but I wanted a small puppy so badly. I regretted the decision but it was too late when I realized I would love her no matter what size she became since the home she was placed in could never give up such a special smart and adorable little Maltese. 

I love all four of my furkidz and each has a unique lovable personalty. My Sassy's personality got better with age and she also got cuter. She is so much fun to take for walks and take for car rides. She did most of her growing the first year but was so skinny at 1 year so gained finally another pound the next year which made her look cuter. Skeeter grew up to 2 years. Lexi again did most of her growing the first 6 months and stopped growing at 8 months since both of her parents were small and their parents were small also. So some small puppies are just slow growers while some big puppies just are growing quickly. Sometimes you have to look at past generations and also see if it is a repeat breeding to see how the prior litter grew. But then you can only guestimate since there are surprises and no one will know the exact size until the puppy stops growing.

From my experience, I would look at the face and body of this little boy and find out what his personality is like. Since both parents are small, after finding the size of their parents also, you may feel more comfortable that he is just a chubby puppy growing quickly. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

---------------------------------------
CuteCosyNToy' date='Sep 9 2006, 05:41 PM' post='251459'] Toy and Cosy are from Bonnie. Toy was 3.5 lbs at 3.5 months. She's now only about 4.5 lbs
and she's 4 yrs old! Bonnie's babies are bigger young but slow way down..at least that's what
I've seen on here and with mine. I think she means they grow in different ways up to 10 months.

They will body out sometimes later on around 10 months or so. Cosy stopped growing at about

8 months. Toy stopped about then too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=251573
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ''









I agree with you! But then again I always do...LOL


Andrea~


----------



## SkinCareLady (Aug 26, 2006)

I really would like to "thank" all of you for your words of wisdom, I feel much better after reading all of your feedback. I guess I am just nervous since I will be a new mom and am not as familiar with alot of the breeders as you all are. 

I do feel much more confident with my decision with Bonnie since I have read your comments too.

Thank you again, Susan, Melanie, Marj, Andrea and the other ladies (I don't know your names yet but will learn soon) for your thoughts. 

Mindi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I really would like to "thank" all of you for your words of wisdom, I feel much better after reading all of your feedback. I guess I am just nervous since I will be a new mom and am not as familiar with alot of the breeders as you all are.
> 
> I do feel much more confident with my decision with Bonnie since I have read your comments too.
> 
> ...


 Dear Mindi,

You are most welcome. Please let me know if I can be of any further help to you or Foster.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Well, I guess I it OK to say that the breeder is Bonnie Palmer in the Palm Beach area.
> She said his parents are both 4 - 5 lbs. She also mentioned that her puppies normally "stop" growing around 10 months. And she thought Foster would be around the same weight....but I felt the same....that if he is this big now....he will be much larger than what I was looking for.
> 
> Mindi[/B]



Coco is a Bonnie pup. She is about 8 months old and weighs in at 3.5 pounds. She is such a sweetie.  I definitely think she is an angel. BTW, sorry, but I am just learning how to use this forum, and I must be hitting the wrong reply button, because I get a picture with no reply sometimes. Anyway, I hope your puppy is as sweet as Coco.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola was 3 lbs at 10 weeks and now (she's about 15 months old) she weighs about 7.5-8 lbs. it is a great size b/c she is small but not soo small that you worry about stepping on her! although she can get a bit heavy to carry for long amounts of time. good luck on the new puppy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Coco is a Bonnie pup. She is about 8 months old and weighs in at 3.5 pounds. She is such a sweetie.  I definitely think she is an angel. BTW, sorry, but I am just learning how to use this forum, and I must be hitting the wrong reply button, because I get a picture with no reply sometimes. Anyway, I hope your puppy is as sweet as Coco. [/B]


Coco is ADORABLE. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I recently met a lady with two Maltese and one was from Bonnie. What a little doll! Bonnie's babies have extremely cute faces. This little girl was probably about 5 pounds.
> 
> Bonnie's an excellent breeder who knows her lines. If she says Foster will be 4-5 pounds, he probably will be.[/B]



Brit, I find it really interesting that your pups from Angel Maltese grew quickly and then stopped. My new show pup, Smudge came from an outcross and 2 of the pups are on the larger side and the other 2 smaller. Smudge was 2.8 pounds at 12 weeks and has grown rapidly since then. She's now 5 months and I estimate that she's about 4.5 pounds. Her sister has topped 5 pounds, They take after their mother who grew to 5.5 pounds by 6 months and then only gained another 4 oz after that. The mom's sire was an Angel's boy so this would explain the quick growth pattern. The other 2 are still just over 3 pounds. They take after their sire who is only 4.25 lbs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Smudge slows down soon and doesn't turn into a giant Maltese.









Cathy


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

She is very pretty.. Love her coat..


----------

